# Banshee season 3



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Back on tonight at 10 for those interested

http://www.sky.com/tv/show/banshee/video/season-3-trailer


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait this is a great programme :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now you have made my night! Set to record lol  im debating on that car seat you have could collect and stop to watch banshee lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome programme


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Apparently this is the best season yet


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah this season is brutal, definitely the best with some real shocking moments!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah this season is brutal, definitely the best with some real shocking moments!


Takes a step up in S3 definitely. Some awesome sequences and one that particularly stands out for me. Shame there's no spoiler tags on here.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Takes a step up in S3 definitely. Some awesome sequences and one that particularly stands out for me. Shame there's no spoiler tags on here.


I know, such a good series! Hannibal's out today too, another quality one


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> I know, such a good series! Hannibal's out today too, another quality one


I gave up on Hannibal in the middle of S2 - the totem pole episode. It just seemed to jump from "who could have done this" to "he did it" with nothing in between & felt like it was turning into a "baddie of the week" show (Hannibal aside obviously). 
Still, gets good reviews so probably just me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait for this. Series 2 was awesome


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bloomin 'eck. Banshee is very, very good. I've only just finished with series 2, and my wife and I have been glued to it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That fight scene is episode 3 was amazing.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> That fight scene is episode 3 was amazing.


It was heartbreaking ..... Nola is dead:doublesho ...that's her off my future ex-wife list


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I know. She was hot I was quite disappointed when it happened


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Dannbodge said:


> That fight scene is episode 3 was amazing.


Burton is awesome :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

MOB said:


> Burton is awesome :thumb::thumb:


Just watched S03E03 now too. The whole episode was amazing, but that fight scene was on a par with the church scene in Kingsman. I was shaking when it finished, but I was wanting Burton to win - I love both characters, but I think the show is better with him in it. Awesome.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so who is up to date I've had a marathon and been able to get 2 done S3 eps 1&2 while kids asleep and now just done another 3. S3 Eps 5 is nuts!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

wait until the end of season three it's a WTF moment


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How many episodes in a series I Carnt recall and can only find up to 7? I'm going to try and get 6&7 in today


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

There are ten episodes in S3.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bustanut said:


> There are ten episodes in S3.


Is it all done though or we up to episode 8? I need to find the last 3


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone know where I can watch episodes 8,9& 10 of S3 banshee?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

They haven't been shown on sky yet iirc iirc so download is probably your only option


----------

